# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Diffrence entre moteur de jeu et moteur physique

## FaridM

Bonjour  tous,

J'aimerai bien me lancer dans le dveloppement de jeux vidos (amateur bien sr), et je me pose pas mal de questions.
tant donn que mon langage de prdilection est le Java, je souhaiterai utiliser cette techno pour me lancer.
J'ai beaucoup entendu parler de LibGDX, Box2D...
Mais je ne comprends pas la diffrence entre ces 2 API.

Pouvez-vous m'expliquer un petit peut de quoi il sagit ?

Pour un jeu "complet" (pas complexe), c'est  dire avoir du son, un peu de physique (gravit, collision), de qu'elles APIs ai-je besoin ?

Merci par avance pour votre aide.  ::P: 

PS: Je sais qu'il existe Unity qui facilite grandement le travail, mais je cherche plus  apprendre qu'a sortir un jeu de la mort qui tue (Mme avec Unity j'aurai surement du mal d'ailleurs).

----------


## Mat.M

bonjour en 2 mots Libgdx permet de grer l'affichage, les effets comme les particules, le chargement d'objets 3d ou _meshes_ au format obj ou md5.
C'est une "couche" d'abstraction au dessus de Direct3d ou Open GL donc on n'a pas besoin de programmer directement et faire des appels  ces API
Sans Libgdx on est oblig sous Windows ou Linux de faire appel  ces API et de construire des polygones et en faire le rendu, grer les shaders etc

Tandis que Box2 permettra la gestion des collisions de la gravit etc d'objets 3d

----------


## FaridM

Merci Mat.M.

Donc il me faut bien les deux.

Reste plus qu'a me lancer.

----------

